# Strange looking "hoo hoo" .....Prolapse??



## dhansen (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a very small nigerian dwarf pregnant doe.  I thought she was not due for a few more weeks, but her "hoo hoo" has been dripping goo for the last week.  She is super swollen, rather "open" looking, and looks like she has been having contractions for the last several days.  She really looks like she could explode at any minute.  Is any of this normal?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what all that means, but I'd sure like to hear an answer.   So, I'm giving you a bump, hope someone answers.

Hey Roll, where are you when we need you....

DonnaBelle


----------



## mully (Feb 17, 2010)

She may be starting labor .. all the signs you list seems ti indicate she might be due any minute. How swollen is she and are the ligs soft? Send a pix if you can.  Get your birth kit ready and keep your eye on her..... good luck !!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 17, 2010)

Many of mine swell and have a discharge for about a month prior to kidding.  She's likely just feeling pressure and reacting to that - not having contractions.  Some of my does will literally gape open for a couple weeks before birth, esp when laying down.

You're getting close, though!  Keep a feel of those ligs, and good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 17, 2010)

My best sign is usually the udder.  
They'll get tighter / bigger w/in 12-24 hrs of birth....That and I look to see if the tail head is 'sunk in', as well as loose ligaments.

Mine, like Helmstead said, can leak up to a month before they kid.

Good luck, she sounds close...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 18, 2010)

Hoo hoo.     It's vulva.    I guess some people are embarassed saying vulva, but I'm more embarassed saying hoo hoo.  

Hope you have babies soon!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 18, 2010)

The correct term is "vajayjay."


----------



## dhansen (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok, so I changed it to vulva   Her ligaments have been gone for a few weeks.  Her udder is not tight yet, but is filling, but I keep checking. THe goo is thick and  is definitely not a "string" She looks so uncomfortable and she is a first timer.  I have the birth kit ready as we have had kids every other day for the last several days.  She's been in the kidding stall for the last several nights and out in pasture during the day because it's been too nice to keep her cooped up.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 18, 2010)

It's a twee twee at our farm....
Funny to hear my 200#, bearded hubby say, "Boy, Penny's poor twee twee sure looks sore from you pulling that kid."


----------



## mully (Feb 18, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It's a twee twee at our farm....
> Funny to hear my 200#, bearded hubby say, "Boy, Penny's poor twee twee sure looks sore from you pulling that kid."


   We won't tell him you told us


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Feb 18, 2010)

Daughter (she's 4): "What is that part?" Pointing at Oreo's vulva.

Me:  "That's her vulva, that is where the babies came out. All girl animals have those."

Daughter:  "Do I have one?"

Me: "Yes."

Daughter:  "Hmmm....I'll have to look into that."

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## lilhill (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hahaha how cute! When she finds it, she may worry that a baby is going to fall out. =P


----------



## dhansen (Feb 21, 2010)

Now I think she has a prolapsed vagina.  It looks like her insides are coming out, especially when I leave her alone, which is really disturbing to look at. I'm thinking of putting her mom, who is her best buddy, in the stall with her just to keep her calm.  It seems much worse when she is crying for attention.  She is not in pain, just lonely for attention or a friend goat. I looked at several pictures online and it looks like a prolapse.  If it continues, I will have to probably take her to the vet.  She is not due, according to my records, for two more weeks.  Any of you ever had this kind of issue?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 21, 2010)

That sounds like she's in labor. Sometimes the kid's feet coming out do look really funny.


----------



## dhansen (Feb 21, 2010)

No, I definitely know that she is not in labor as this has been going on for a few days.  It looks like her insides and then it goes back in. I have seen lots of goats in labor/giving birth and this is different.  I'm pretty sure it is a prolapse.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like you need to get the vet out to do a Buhner stitch to keep her prolapse in.  You can also do it yourself, but if you're not familiar with it I'd let the vet do it.  You definitely would need to be present when she kids so you can cut the stitches.  

She'll probably prolapse if bred again. Many people choose not to re-breed does that have prolapsed.  Good luck!!  

You may also be able to use a bearing retainer. I know they're used often in sheep with vaginal prolapses, but not sure if they're used in goats.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, bearing retainers made for sheep can be used in goats.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 22, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Yes, bearing retainers made for sheep can be used in goats.


Thanks!  So if you (OP) think you'll definitely be around when kidding time arrives, the Buhner stitch is an option.  If you don't know if you'll be around or not, I'd go witht he prolapse retainer since it's possible to birth around it if needed.


----------



## dhansen (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you!  I will look into both options.  The bearing retainer sounds easy, but it will have to be ordered.  Can I do the buhner stitch myself?  I can't find anything online about it, so I'm thinking it's a vet thing only.  I always plan to be at my goats' births, but still have missed a few.  I'm definitely not breeding her again, which is sad because she is one of my favorites.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 22, 2010)

You can do the stitching yourself if you know how and have the materials to do so. It's something I need to study up on myself, just in case, since we don't have a vet who will do a thing for goats. Good luck with her, and it is sad you won't be able to breed her again. We're facing that this year too; my favorite doe miscarried and isn't in good shape now, so we have to decide if we even want to try again with her.


----------



## dhansen (Feb 23, 2010)

So, I have tried using Preparation H on her special parts a couple times a day for the last few days. I thought it was worth a try since the "prolapse" goes back in on its own.  It seems to help a lot.  She just looks a little swollen now, so that makes me feel much better.  She is due in a few weeks, so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 23, 2010)

Good to hear! Poor girl.


----------

